# Aztech DSL605EW problems that cant be fix ?



## venison_reborn (Nov 3, 2009)

Im having problems and it comes to my conclusion that the modem/router is now out of service but just to clarify things, let me share some stories.

The Aztech seems that it cant connect to DSL as it blinks a couple of times when i start the modem/router. This is normal though but the thing is, i check on my connection status, the IP type of connection is AUTO IP CONFIGURATION and the IP is 169.254.51.148 and its the same with default gateway. Last time i check it should be whether 192.168.1.100 or 192.168.1.2 after i disable DHCP and 192.168.1.1 for the default gateway. 

The 169.254.51.148 belongs to :

OrgName : Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
OrgID : IANA
Address : 4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
City : Marina del Rey
StateProv : CA
PostalCode : 90292-6695
Country : US 

While im living in Malaysia.

And then, i did changed back to factory setting and reconfigure the setting and yes, now i get the normal IP address back, 192.168.1.100. BUT, the DSL is still down and i found out that i cant access the GUI after the DSL light blinking for few times. After doing trial and error, i found out that if i unplug the phone line so that the DSL wont try to connect, i can access the GUI and when i plug in the phone line back and DSL try to connect, i cant access the GUI.

The default firmware version is 120.106m.1-019 and i upgrade the firmware to 120.106m.1.3 and nothing solved. The wireless is fine, the etherport is fine and the DSL is not. 

When i use another modem,which is Billion modem provide by the service provider, the connection is just fine and typing down stories right now. So i guess, the Aztech is now out of service ? What do you guys think ? and thanks for reading.

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like it's broken. :smile:


----------



## venison_reborn (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL..i think so. Thanks.


----------



## vijlish (Jan 26, 2011)

venison_reborn said:


> Im having problems and it comes to my conclusion that the modem/router is now out of service but just to clarify things, let me share some stories.
> 
> The Aztech seems that it cant connect to DSL as it blinks a couple of times when i start the modem/router. This is normal though but the thing is, i check on my connection status, the IP type of connection is AUTO IP CONFIGURATION and the IP is 169.254.51.148 and its the same with default gateway. Last time i check it should be whether 192.168.1.100 or 192.168.1.2 after i disable DHCP and 192.168.1.1 for the default gateway.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did you try to fix this problem? I am facing the same problem. Kindly need your help if you can fix it. Thanks.


----------



## venison_reborn (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope. I manage to get a new modem since the caused was striked by lightning. I suggest you to do the same rather then wasting some time on it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*venison_reborn *- Thanks for letting us know regarding the resolution.

*vijlish* - Please create your own Thread and we'll be glad to assist you.

Thread Closed.


----------

